
The difference between geeks and nerds, settled by a geeky infographic - Libertatea
http://io9.com/the-difference-between-geeks-and-nerds-settled-by-a-ge-590379134
======
pwg
Original posting here: [http://slackprop.wordpress.com/2013/06/03/on-geek-
versus-ner...](http://slackprop.wordpress.com/2013/06/03/on-geek-versus-nerd/)

